

GameStreamer Instantaneous Gaming - SwuGS
http://www.gamestreamer.com
Allows gamers to play instantly and developers to distribute games on the fly.
======
wmf
Please stop spamming HN.

But while you're here, I might as well ask: Does this actually stream games
(so you can play before the game finishes downloading)? Watching Steam
download multi-GB games bores me.

